# Gentoolla on yksi uusi devi lisää: Juippisi

## Zucca

Huomasin vasta äskettäin.

Onneksi olkoon? :)

----------

## Juippisi

Kiitos :)

kyllähän tuossa tuli muutama vuosi oltua peruskäyttäjänä (kts. foorumille rekisteröitymispäivämäärä) ja sen myötä pikkuhiljaa kokemusta ja taitoa kartuttaen, lopulta päätyen tähän. Kaikenkaikkiaan yllättävän vähän ollut suomalaisia mukana näissä piireissä, tällä hetkellä minä ja Chiitoo.

Perkit: kohta on voikko-paketit suoraan pääreposta asennettavissa \o

----------

## Zucca

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

> Kohta on voikko-paketit suoraan pääreposta asennettavissa \o

  Mahtavaa!

----------

